# Is the BCF2000 good for midi automation (or is it more of a DAW controller)?



## adg21 (Sep 16, 2010)

I want to be able to control expression, velocity, x-fade, mod-wheel effects with sliders. Is this the best option out there.

Cheers


----------



## dp_audio (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, it does MIDI automation well. Keep in mind the faders aren't motorized when you're in MIDI ("B-Control") mode, only when you're in a mixing mode. With that said, the comparable option is the UC-33e. I've read lots of reviews of both products. I own the BCF, and I've talked to someone with a UC-33e, and my deduction is that they probably handle MIDI automation about the same.

So the difference is the motorized faders. If that's a big deal to you, get the BCF. It will make mixing easier. If not, go for the UC-33e. Like I said, I think it handles MIDI automation just as well, and it's got more buttons and is probably a little easier to program. I went with the BCF, because motorized faders are cool.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2010)

BCF and BCR are excellent hardware surfaces.
Everybody in our group uses one and I automate all of them via scene changes and extended MIDI CC controls.
There are lots of automation apps for using them too.
I use a DSP based Modular Synth app where I can use the 14bit MIDI that the BC's use.
I can move ganged faders w/ aftertouch pressure for really dynamic crescendos, and the lights can also track this too.
I have been automating stages since the first hardware sequencers hit the streets and had the first Yamaha DMP7 motorized fader digital mixer. A Lexicon PCM70 was even MIDI controlled back then.
So IMHO the Behringers are the best bang for a buck I have seen period.
I spent thousands on automation gear, and its really nice to see something so simple and effective, built so well, and cost so little cash.
I am sure there are several great VST apps for the BCF and BCR too. 

Check out the 14bit resolution numbers in the windows above the faders......Try and find another surface controller with resolution that high for under a 1000.

Its nice using polyphonic aftertouch and watch the ganged faders rise and fall just by leaning into a crescendo, and the lights are tracked by the crescendo as well................Sweetness.


----------



## adg21 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cheers. I already have a mackie control universal. This is good as a mixer - motorised faders for controlling volume changes and panning - but it's practically impossible to use it for midi automation. Mackie made a little side bus extention precisely for this called the C4 extender, but it's knobs only with no faders. In other words I don't need anything that functions as a mixer as I already have one with motorised faders (and it's fantastic by the way).

So just to confirm you think the UC-33e and the BCF2000 (in "B Mode) would be perfect for controlling CC automation like expression, velocity, x-fade, mod-wheel effects with it's faders, quickly and effectively (midi learn? etc), mostly using using libraries in kontakt.

I've had someone on the gearslutz forum advising against it saying that they're basically intended for DAW work and that's pretty much it - instead recommending something like a Novation Nocturn, Remote Zero SL or Nanokontrol that might be more suitable for my needs (but I don't like the look of any of them - the nocturn has no faders, the faders on the SL and nanokontrol are tiny). But they also said that the BCF2000 had awful software to archive & restore setups. can anyone confirm this?

The cinesamples guys appear to be using the UC-33e effectively which seems promising. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/c0mp0ser#p/u/22/qOsVNPMOYoo

One forum is saying one thing and another saying another. I can't quite make an informed decision. Any further comments on any of these would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 17, 2010)

It would eventually be interesting to have touch sensitive faders, no?


----------



## John DeBorde (Sep 17, 2010)

What about the JL Cooper Fadermaster? Anybody used that and know where it fits in the picture w/ other midi controllers?

thx,

john


----------



## adg21 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Fri Sep 17 said:


> It would eventually be interesting to have touch sensitive faders, no?



I'm not sure what you mean by this?


----------



## Angel (Sep 17, 2010)

I think it's an architectural problem. Midi is recorded on a midi track and will not be sent retour to the midi-controller. So motorfaders will not work on principle I guess.


----------



## adg21 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is anyone using the BCF2000 or UC-33e or can suggest any other device that would be suitable for my needs.

Cheers


----------



## rgames (Sep 17, 2010)

I had a BCF2000 a long time ago but got rid of it because it's not touch sensitive. I still don't understand the point of motorized faders that are NOT touch sensitive.

Will an AlphaTrack work for what you need? It's a single motorized fader that's touch sensitive. Also has transport controls that are handy.

rgames


----------



## dp_audio (Sep 17, 2010)

adg21 @ Fri Sep 17 said:


> So just to confirm you think the UC-33e and the BCF2000 (in "B Mode) would be perfect for controlling CC automation like expression, velocity, x-fade, mod-wheel effects with it's faders, quickly and effectively (midi learn? etc), mostly using using libraries in kontakt.



Yes. Both of these products work for controlling MIDI CC automation with faders.


----------



## adg21 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cheers Danny



rgames @ Fri Sep 17 said:


> Will an AlphaTrack work for what you need? It's a single motorized fader that's touch sensitive. Also has transport controls that are handy.
> 
> rgames



Do you know if the controls on the AlphaTrack are customisable for automating midi?


----------



## rgames (Sep 17, 2010)

I think that depends on the sequencer - I'm pretty sure you can do it in Cubase. It's just a MIDI input device so you should be able to use the MIDI Input Transformer in Cubase to re-map it to do whatever you want.

rgames


----------

